# Climate settings/readings.



## sterickson (Sep 6, 2018)

Yesterday, I connected to my car with the app on my phone, to turn on the A/C tp pre-cool the car before going somewhere. I have Cabin Overheat Protection on, so when the app reported the interior temp was 93F, that seemed fine. I turned on the A/C and the App then registered the interior of the car at 143F, and it gradually came down to my setting of 68F. Today, I did the same, and the app reported the items as 101F, but when I turned on the A/C it said it was 132F and is now coming down.

I don't understand these readings. What am I missing here?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

sterickson said:


> Yesterday, I connected to my car with the app on my phone, to turn on the A/C tp pre-cool the car before going somewhere. I have Cabin Overheat Protection on, so when the app reported the interior temp was 93F, that seemed fine. I turned on the A/C and the App then registered the interior of the car at 143F, and it gradually came down to my setting of 68F. Today, I did the same, and the app reported the items as 101F, but when I turned on the A/C it said it was 132F and is now coming down.
> 
> I don't understand these readings. What am I missing here?


are you giving the app time to update to the current conditions? sounds like it may be showing you the last recorded conditions the app registered. next time, before starting the AC, wait a few seconds and it should update to what is currently going on.
and regarding Cabin Overhead Protection, do you have it to turn on AC, or just the fan? from those temp, assume just the fan (assuming your above 20% battery that is needed for COHP to function).


----------



## sterickson (Sep 6, 2018)

When I open the app, it does, indeed, show the last recorded temp. After a couple of seconds, it shows what I believe to be the current temp. Then I turn on the A/C and it jumps to the number well over 100, before working it's way down to the desired setting. I checked and Cabin Overheat is set to "On", not "No A/C".


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I haven't observed that kind of behavior. If possible, it might be worthwhile taking a video of your phone app in action and sharing it here.


----------



## orekart (Nov 15, 2018)

Submit a bug report to Tesla via email (nothing less will do, must be email and perhaps also Service Center appointment).

Quoting the ticket I filed last month:


> My Model 3 lives outdoors and I leave it plugged into solar charging. I went to use my car today and the cabin temperature was 127degF. I have cabin overheat protection on so how is this possible?
> 
> Looking at the feature I see overheat protection is now limited to 12 hours even when connected to charging. This is unacceptable for me.
> 
> ...


Maybe the problem you observe is different? But this is still a wildly useless feature if Cabin Overheat Protection turns itself off and there is no way to keep it on!


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

I do not see this behavior in my app either. App always shows a temperature under 105 degrees F. I turn on preconditioning and the temperature begins coming down from that point until reaching the set point. 

Random thought: There are pretty cheap temperature gauges on Amazon that capture maximum and minimum temperatures for the past 24 hours. An interesting check would be to place one of those in the car and see if the temperature truly stays below 105 or whether the app's reporting is inaccurate.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Achooo said:


> I do not see this behavior in my app either. App always shows a temperature under 105 degrees F. I turn on preconditioning and the temperature begins coming down from that point until reaching the set point.
> 
> Random thought: There are pretty cheap temperature gauges on Amazon that capture maximum and minimum temperatures for the past 24 hours. An interesting check would be to place one of those in the car and see if the temperature truly stays below 105 or whether the app's reporting is inaccurate.


I wanted to add another data point as I discovered some new behavior. When I have cabin overheat protection turned to "on", the app always reports the temperature of below 105. However, if I turn on climate from the app and then turn it off again from the app, it seems that the cabin overheat protection turns off. After that point, the temperature will slowly rise to well above 105 degrees.


----------



## orekart (Nov 15, 2018)

Achooo said:


> I wanted to add another data point as I discovered some new behavior. When I have cabin overheat protection turned to "on", the app always reports the temperature of below 105. However, if I turn on climate from the app and then turn it off again from the app, it seems that the cabin overheat protection turns off. After that point, the temperature will slowly rise to well above 105 degrees.


That sounds like a bug. Have you submitted a support ticket? Please share the response from Tesla support!


----------



## sterickson (Sep 6, 2018)

I don't have a video, but I paid very close attention this time. I opened the app on my phone, and as I waited for it to connect to the car, I could see it still displayed the last reading of 68F. Once it connected, it showed a reading of 101F. I then went into Climate and turn it on. It's set for 68. Upon going back to the main screen, it now read 132F and began dropping as the A/C cooled the car.

Edit: Proof that the car does have A/C cabin overheat protection on: After cooling to 68F, I turned off the A/C, via the app. I then watched the temperature rise to 115F, then work it's way back down to 99F, where it's holding.

It occurs to me that the cabin overheat protection might simply not function, when the car is asleep. Then when I wake it up with the app and hit the A/C, it comes down, and then keeps it there until the car falls asleep again ... or rather, is put to sleep, by TeslaFi ...


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

orekart said:


> That sounds like a bug. Have you submitted a support ticket? Please share the response from Tesla support!


I did send a bug report from inside the car, but I've never received any sort of response from doing that. Is there another way to submit a support ticket?


----------



## sterickson (Sep 6, 2018)

Final test:

1) Open app on phone. While it's waking the car, the temp reading says 94F.
2) A second or so after the car has woken up, the temp reading says 92F.
3) A second or so after that, the temp reading says 131F.
4) The temp reading stays at 131F for a minute or so.
5) The temp reading begins dropping to 98F-101F, as cabin overheat protection presumably kicks in.
6) Car maintains temp at approximately 98F-101F.

Moral of the story, don't let your car go (or be put) to sleep, if you want cabin overheat protection to stay on and work.


----------



## orekart (Nov 15, 2018)

Achooo said:


> I did send a bug report from inside the car, but I've never received any sort of response from doing that. Is there another way to submit a support ticket?


"bug report from inside the car" does *nothing* insofar as I am able to discern.

1. Have a look at Tesla's support page and contact subsection: https://www.tesla.com/support/contact
2. Enter your question and submit "done"
3. Continue to sending an email with "Do you need more help?" -> "Yes" button.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

orekart said:


> "bug report from inside the car" does *nothing* insofar as I am able to discern.
> 
> 1. Have a look at Tesla's support page and contact subsection: https://www.tesla.com/support/contact
> 2. Enter your question and submit "done"
> 3. Continue to sending an email with "Do you need more help?" -> "Yes" button.


Done! Thanks! Have ever received a response by this method?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Achooo said:


> Done! Thanks! Have ever received a response by this method?


I have, yes. but don't expect any response - and if it comes thru, it will be many weeks later. 
Submit these bug reports (if in the car, by email or the on-line support form) with the intent that it is providing information to Tesla to make the fleet better. 
If you get a response back specific to your car/comments/concerns look at it as a bonus, but don't submit a specific question that you need an answer for immediately.


----------

